# Air Force Theme Rod



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Haven't posted any pics in a while; here's one I recently built as a retirement gift from a wife to her husband.

Uniform button inlay in the butt cap, thunderbird wrap, carbon fiber grip, custom decal, painted reelseat, and a little bling.

the pictures don't do it justice IMO


----------



## Ranger Fishing (Jan 9, 2010)

ONE BEAUTIFUL ROD . My daughter is a Maj. in the Air Force. I e-mailed your pics to her.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice and clean, great looking rod


----------



## skateman (Oct 20, 2009)

I want one ! Now ! That is really sweet. Wish I had patience like that.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Great looking rod! I am about to do an Army rod along the same lines. Where did you find the butt cap?


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful rod.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks guys! 

sprtsracer, the butt cap is just an eva cap that I drilled out with a forstner bit and inlaid a button from an air force uniform. 

Uniform buttons are widely available online, I've got a pretty good stash if you're looking for something special.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

I saw that rod last night at BPS. The wife was buying a reel. That thing is incredible. Very nice job! Love the colors.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

WALT D. said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> sprtsracer, the butt cap is just an eva cap that I drilled out with a forstner bit and inlaid a button from an air force uniform.
> 
> Uniform buttons are widely available online, I've got a pretty good stash if you're looking for something special.


Dang...great idea!!! Being Retired Army, I have a few buttons, LOL! I'll give that a shot. I assume you epoxied it in? What did you use for the glue/epoxy?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

sprtsracer said:


> Dang...great idea!!! Being Retired Army, I have a few buttons, LOL! I'll give that a shot. I assume you epoxied it in? What did you use for the glue/epoxy?


It's pretty simple. I glue the button into the cap with a little rod bond, making sure I don't get any on the front of the button. I let that dry overnight and then add just enough epoxy to cover the button; I pour this in very slowly and make sure I don't get any bubbles. About 4 hrs later I fill it flush and again go slow and watch for bubbles. I let that sit for a few days, lightly scuff and hit it with a couple coats of Helmsman Spar Urethane. 

You do need to clean the button very well, I generally use a stiff brush first, and then denatured alcohol.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice looking rod!!

John


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Beautiful rod.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet.


----------

